# Hey, I Just Noticed....



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

MsJon..you are only 25 posts away from catching RescueCpt...

Now the race is on..

and here come Jon up the backstretch, fist outstretched..."I'll get you yet CPT!"

and Erika, looking back, gets that glint to her eye..."Over Chimpies dead body" she yells back....

As Jon gets close, out goes Cpt's foot...

Watch out Jon..she'll cause you to trip...


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

It's MrJon to you! :lol:   


I hadn't noticed. Really


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

LOL, no cheating Jon - no "filler posts"...  LOL


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

Really... I hadn't


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 10:39 AM
> * Really... I hadn't *


 Like that one!    PUNK


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 11:38 AM
> * LOL, no cheating Jon - no "filler posts"...  LOL *


 Me, Cheat?


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 27 2005, 11:39 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 27 2005, 11:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 10:39 AM
> * Really... I hadn't *


Like that one!    PUNK [/b][/quote]
 Whatever are you saying?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

You'll prolly overtake me this weekend anyway, I'll be too busy being drunk to post much.  LOL


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

This is going nowhere, fast!


















Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

NO!!! You need to post drunk and all...some of the best posts to go back and laugh at...

I mean..

read are when you's guy's are drunk!


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

I can't spell when I'm sober... I can only imagine drunk....


My 20th Birthday is next week. Who's buying the shots (OH, wait, a year early... nevermind)

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

I'm 20 away....


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

Because you keep posting BS!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

BTW, I will keep replying to your BS.


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 12:05 PM
> * BTW, I will keep replying to your BS.    *


 Really?


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 12:05 PM
> * Because you keep posting BS! *


 Every little bit helps....


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 12:05 PM
> *BTW, I will keep replying to your BS.  *


and that's why I posted these guys a way back.

































I was originally joking, but I fear this may get serious  

Scott wouldn't want to get too far behind h34r:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 10:38 AM
> * It's MrJon to you! :lol:
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed. Really *


 I think that person  meant MSJon as in Medic Student Jon. Not, Ms. Jon.  :blink:


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 27 2005, 12:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 27 2005, 12:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 10:38 AM
> * It's MrJon to you! :lol:
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed. Really *


I think that person  meant MSJon as in Medic Student Jon. Not, Ms. Jon.  :blink: [/b][/quote]
 I know. We did this once before, i think...

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 12:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. We did this once before, i think...

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Oh?


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 01:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. We did this once before, i think...

Jon [/b][/quote]
 The reason I wrote it, is for someone to give ME a hard time on spelling, but not be able or bother to write "MedicStudent" I mean, my name isn't "IReallyReallyReallyWantToBeAParamedicSomeday"

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

10 away, Erika!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

Ooh, let's give jon 20 more posts by going back and forth:

TTLWHKR:  We did this?

MSJON: Yes.

TTLWHKR:  Oh.  When?

MSJON: I dunno.

MSJON: Do you remember?

MSJON: Um, not sure.

TTLWHKR: Ok.

MSJON: I think I remember,


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 01:07 PM
> * Ooh, let's give jon 20 more posts by going back and forth:
> 
> TTLWHKR: We did this?
> ...


Great idea, but I found it: HERE!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 12:06 PM
> * The reason I wrote it, is for someone to give ME a hard time on spelling, but not be able or bother to write "MedicStudent" I mean, my name isn't "IReallyReallyReallyWantToBeAParamedicSomeday"
> 
> Jon *


 I can spell...really I can...

I am just too lazy to write it out..

after all, wasn't it TTLWHKR that called you 

MS Jon first??


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

Nope - Kev18


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 12:06 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I wrote it, is for someone to give ME a hard time on spelling, but not be able or bother to write "MedicStudent" I mean, my name isn't "IReallyReallyReallyWantToBeAParamedicSomeday"

Jon [/b][/quote]
 What ever you say IRRRWTBAPSD-BMNIMSJon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+May 27 2005, 12:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ May 27 2005, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 12:06 PM
> * The reason I wrote it, is for someone to give ME a hard time on spelling, but not be able or bother to write "MedicStudent" I mean, my name isn't "IReallyReallyReallyWantToBeAParamedicSomeday"
> 
> Jon *


I can spell...really I can...

I am just too lazy to write it out..

after all, wasn't it TTLWHKR that called you 

MS Jon first?? [/b][/quote]
 I've called  IRRRWTBAPSD-BMNIMSJon everything but MSJon.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

IRRRWTBAPSD-BMNIMSJon


I Really Really Really Want To Be A Paramedic Some Day, But My Name Is Medic Student Jon


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 27 2005, 01:29 PM
> * IRRRWTBAPSD-BMNIMSJon
> 
> 
> I Really Really Really Want To Be A Paramedic Some Day, But My Name Is Medic Student Jon *


  :lol:  :lol:      :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

3 more to go!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> * 3 more to go! *


 You realize you're just competing to prove who has less of a life...


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 27 2005, 01:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 27 2005, 01:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> * 3 more to go! *


You realize you're just competing to prove who has less of a life... [/b][/quote]
 But we both do it so well. Perhaps we should do it together, we'd be twice as effective


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 12:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 12:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we both do it so well. Perhaps we should do it together, we'd be twice as effective  [/b][/quote]
 I'm actually getting paid to sit here and have a pissing contest with you.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 12:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 12:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we both do it so well. Perhaps we should do it together, we'd be twice as effective  [/b][/quote]
 And no, I'm not going to "do it" with you.


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

I meant Post together.... not anything else.... but now that you mention it....... h34r: 

Bad JON... BAD!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 01:00 PM
> * I meant Post together.... not anything else.... but now that you mention it....... h34r:
> 
> Bad JON... BAD! *


 Now you're definitely dead.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

Watch it Capt....he's right on your tail....


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 27 2005, 02:01 PM
> * Watch it Capt....he's right on your tail.... *


 2 away!


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 27 2005, 02:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 27 2005, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 01:00 PM
> * I meant Post together.... not anything else.... but now that you mention it....... h34r:
> 
> Bad JON... BAD! *


Now you're definitely dead. [/b][/quote]
 But I will die happy...


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 01:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 01:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I will die happy... [/b][/quote]
 LOL, yeah, whatev


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

I'm top!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

No..your tied!!!


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

I'm #1


----------



## ECC (May 27, 2005)

There is some accomplishment!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

I'll get 11,000


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

Jon is no longer in the lead... Resc' is one up on ya.

ha ha


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 27 2005, 10:11 PM
> * Jon is no longer in the lead... Resc' is one up on ya.
> 
> ha ha *


 That's because I have my laptop on pretty much 24/7... and Jon doesn't.


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

Is that an unfair advantage?



Hmmmmmm!  B)


----------



## rescuecpt (May 28, 2005)

No, that's because I'm a slave to the man, and the man makes me keep this thing with me and on almost all the time.  And yes, it has gone to the ladies room with me, LOL.


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

That is quite enough information missy!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

Jon is missing.

Maybe the pill got him?


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 27 2005, 07:13 PM
> * I'll get 11,000 *


I think I did.

































I LOVE THE DANCING PILLS.

I retire.

Edited ** To add more dancing pills. Doesn't that look funny.

NOW WE NEED DANCING HAMPSTERS!  :lol:


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 28 2005, 07:04 PM
> * Jon is missing.
> 
> Maybe the pill got him?
> ...


 No.

I had to work

Someone thinks their ex-husband to be showed up at flattened her tires.

Spent my entire evening with that and the new guy I was training.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)




----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 27 2005, 01:01 PM
> * Watch it Capt....he's right on your tail.... *


 now who is gonna be Ms. Jon? or more like MRS!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 1 2005, 12:03 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 1 2005, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@May 27 2005, 01:01 PM
> * Watch it Capt....he's right on your tail.... *


now who is gonna be Ms. Jon? or more like MRS!  [/b][/quote]
 Shotgun not it!


----------

